
Writing a natural language date and time parser - bibyte
http://lisper.in/nlp-date-parser
======
estsauver
If you like this article you might also really like beautiful racket. It's an
in depth look at how you build another language on top of racket. It covers a
similar topic pretty well and very in depth.

